# Hombrewers need some application advice....



## Rikbett (Nov 15, 2012)

I have tried to mash up my own wax used a bit of this and a bit of that can't seem to get the wax to a soft state. 

It dries fairly hard but if I use a micro fiber or sponge applicator there is a very fine layer that can be applied to the panel.

I am wondering if a home brewed wax can be applied even if it is a hard wax, the only wax I have ever used has been in a liquid form which was very easy to apply.

Any advice for applying a hard wax will be appreciated 

Rik


----------



## Rikbett (Nov 15, 2012)

As you can see they ended up a hard wax


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Rik,

Glad to see you having a go at homebrewing.:thumb:

A lot of waxes can be quite hard especially if you are not familiar with using this type of wax before.

In order to appropriately advise you on how to make the wax more to your spec it would be best if you could tell me exactly what you have in the wax either on here or via PM.

If your not comfortable doing that then I would say to drop your wax content and increase the solvent and/or oil content.

Hope that helps you out Rik


----------

